# i liked this excellent tutorials site.



## anandk (Aug 17, 2005)

hi ! 

check this site out. it has excellent tutorials and info on the following :
WINDOWS SUPPORT SITES
PARASITES, VIRUSES, SECURITY
ARTICLES & FAQ FILES
ERROR MESSAGES
REGISTRY PATCHES
MICROSOFT KNOWLEDGE BASE
MY FAVORITE FREEWARE
HTML TUTORIALS & AIDS

*aumha.org/index.htm


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2005)

Shud be in In general coz this is a site for user t user experience based interactivity...

Well, but * Great Site * indeed, try
www.pixel2life.com for good tuts on all...


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

www.onecomputerguy.com


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Good one mr.expertno1...
Very useful indeed...


----------



## teenbollywood (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for sharing the links. Simply awesome.

Regards,

TeenBollywood.


----------



## Krishnan (Sep 16, 2005)

My personal fav...

*www.w3schools.com/


----------



## srihari (Sep 20, 2005)

Thankx 4 those links. They were really useful


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 4, 2005)

Really Useful.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 15, 2006)

Try *www.pcstats.com/. Very comprehensive tutorials on hardware, software, usage etc. If you register with them, you can receive their monthly newsletters for free.


----------



## rajkumar_personal (May 6, 2006)

Are there no sites which offer good tuts for Maya 7 ??


----------

